# Weihnachten



## Tassy (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weihnachten rückt immer näher, Liebe Buffed Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun vielleicht hilft dieser Thread einigen Usern ein Geschenk, für ihre Liebsten zu finden.
Kreative Ideen sind erwünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
z.B. Für die Eltern, Freunde, Lebensgefährten usw...
- - - - - -
Fröhliches Posten.
Liebe Grüße, Tassy


----------



## Squarg (26. November 2008)

Also Gildenintern beschenken wir uns auch gegenseitig, des Spaßes halber.

Ansonsten:

-Was ausgefallenes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Was Süßes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Noch was ausgefallenes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Oder vielleicht ein selbst erstelltes T-shirt ?

Close Up - TShirt selbst machen


Allerdings würd ich mich besonders über so ein Geschenk unterm Baum freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (26. November 2008)

ich würd mich ja über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freuen


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Ich Alls pc-freak würde mich über so  was freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Hardware/Software zu Weihnachten finde ich ein No-Go... bin da irgendwie komisch veranlagt. Da bin ich schon eher für so ein T-Shirt...


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Hardware/Software zu Weihnachten finde ich ein No-Go... bin da irgendwie komisch veranlagt. Da bin ich schon eher für so ein T-Shirt...




Dass Stimmt Du bist sehr komisch ^^ Seit ich 6 Bin hab ich Mindistens 1 game zu Weinachten bekommen XD ^^ Was hast da gegen XD


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (26. November 2008)

Ich finde eine gesunde Mischung aus den Standartgeschenken wie z.B. Bücher, Kleidung oder Sachen fürs eigene Hobby und PC-Zubehör bzw. Ergänzungsmaterial für Computerspiele für angebracht. 

So stehen bei mir z.B. einerseits ein neuer Fußball (der mal wieder dringend nötig war :/), ein Satz Gitarrenseiten und das erste "Ulldart"-Buch (Markus Heitz! Sehr zu empfehlen!), andererseits auch das Data Becker Lösungsbuch zu Warhammer Online sowie das PC-Spiel Dead Space auf dem Wunschzettel. 

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Leute die sich lieber einen größeren Wunsch erfüllen lassen, anstatt mehrere Kleine?


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich auch Leute die sich lieber einen größeren Wunsch erfüllen lassen, anstatt mehrere Kleine?



Ja ich hab mir Egenldich nur ne GTX280 Gewünscht Ist ja Grosses (vom Preis her)^^

Und Netzeil Aber ja ^^ Sonst Falls dass Geld nicht Reicht (nein meine Eltern sind keine Reichen leute)

1 2 Ps3 Games Par Kleider und Geld XD




EDIT: aber Geindlich ist es mir Egal Was ich Bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es geht ja Darum dass man Freude Dran hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann auch nur 10 fr sein dann Bin Ich glück ich Weil ich es es kommt von meinen Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Dass Stimmt Du bist sehr komisch ^^ Seit ich 6 Bin hab ich Mindistens 1 game zu Weinachten bekommen XD ^^ Was hast da gegen XD


Physikalische Werte zählen meiner meinung nach mehr als ein Game, an dem man 18 Stunden freude hat, und es dann deinstalliert.


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Physikalische Werte zählen meiner meinung nach mehr als ein Game, an dem man 18 Stunden freude hat, und es dann deinstalliert.



Stimmt nicht so Ganz also ich hab Call of Duty 4 bekommen zu meinem Gebrustag ich hab es Sicher 10 mal Durch gespielt und es macht immer wieder spass! 


Und Wie du Gesagt hast (Hardware/Software zu Weihnachten finde ich ein No-Go) Hardwar Z.b an einer GTX280 hat mal sicher noch Monate spass! Daran


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2008)

Ändert aber nichts daran dass es ein unpassendes Geschenk ist. 

Technisches geht bei mir in der Familie (mehr oder weniger leider) gar nicht, auch ist das beschenken bei uns nicht allzu üppig. Am Häufigsten sind eigentlich Bücher, Kleidung etc. als Geschenke anzufinden...das Schönste am Weihnachtsfest ist das gute Essen und das gemeinsame Sitzen um den Baum herum...

Und Slim_Shady:
Eine 400-500 Euro-Graka ist bei euch ein Standardgeschenk oder wie?
Und zur Konfirmation gibts dann den Führerschein?


Also:
Meine Geschenktipps sind ideelle Sachen, Bücher, Gutscheine, Single Malt Whiskey...


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> ich würd mich ja über
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yay spore rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin auch ehrer der typ der software&games zu whine8en will


----------



## Rappi (26. November 2008)

Ich bräuchte mal eine kleine, lustige Geschenkidee, die man auf einer Weihnachtsfeier des Englischkurses verschenken kann. Der Preis darf nicht höher als 5€ sein und daran scheiterts bei mir. Hat jemand von euch da eine Idee? Es können auch ruhig mehrere Teile sein.


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und Slim_Shady:
> Eine 400-500 Euro-Graka ist bei euch ein Standardgeschenk oder wie?
> Und zur Konfirmation gibts dann den Führerschein?
> 
> ...




Nein meine Eltern haben Mir Gesagt Dass Sie es Nicht wissen ob ich die Bekomme ! Ersten weil ihr Weinachst Geld Immer Sehr spät kommt und wen es reicht Bekomme ich sie. ist dann aber auch dass Einzige Geschenk! Ausseer Vielleicht noch Neues Netzteil!


Anstatt viele kleine halt nur eins! 

und z.b Letzes Jahr hab ich ne Ps3 Bekommen wow auch nur 1 Geschenk 

in Gegen satz tu Andern wüsche ich mir halt ein GROSSES ...... anstatt 3 pc Spiele Geld und t-Shirt oder Bücher oder sonst was............

Weil sry 400-500 Euro Sind dann war mal Ich Rechne in Schweizer Franken um also sagen wir 500 Fr dass wären 2 ps3 spiele -200 t-shirt auch etwa 60-100 Fr buch etc also komme es aufs Gleiche!

Ausser dass ich halt nur eins hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Nein meine Eltern haben Mir Gesagt Dass Sie es Nicht wissen ob ich die Bekomme ! Ersten weil ihr Weinachst Geld Immer Sehr spät kommt und wen es reicht Bekomme ich sie. ist dann aber auch dass Einzige Geschenk! Ausseer Vielleicht noch Neues Netzteil!


Lol Wiederspruch^^



Slim_Shady schrieb:


> und z.b Letzes Jahr hab ich ne Ps3 Bekommen wow auch nur 1 Geschenk
> 
> in Gegen satz tu Andern wüsche ich mir halt ein GROSSES ...... anstatt 3 pc Spiele Geld und t-Shirt oder Bücher oder sonst was............
> 
> ...


Die Schweiz ist ein teureres Pflaster... aber 500 SFr für 3 Spiele? 500*0,66 = 330 Euro... wtf?


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Lol Wiederspruch^^
> 
> 
> Die Schweiz ist ein teureres Pflaster... aber 500 SFr für 3 Spiele? 500*0,66 = 330 Euro... wtf?




Nein Also 1 Game 100 fr ^^ man Rechne aus also sagen wir 2 Games 200 Fr Kleider z.b 2 t-shirt 60-100 O.o und bücher Etc..... noch anders Zeug kommt man Locker auf 500 fr


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Physikalische Werte zählen meiner meinung nach mehr als ein Game, an dem man 18 Stunden freude hat, und es dann deinstalliert.


xD 18h? 
GTA IV=60h, Fallout III=100h usw. Wenn du allerdings crysis meinst: Ja du hast recht, sowas wünscht man sich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja GTA IV wünsch ich mir so oder so (yeah super bewertungen für die PC Version). 
Dann noc andere sachen, und dann muss ich mir selber noch was ausdenken^^


----------



## dalai (26. November 2008)

> Slim_Shady schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weil sry 400-500 Euro Sind dann war mal Ich Rechne in Schweizer Franken um also sagen wir 500 Fr dass wären 2 ps3 spiele -200 t-shirt auch etwa 60-100 Fr buch etc also komme es aufs Gleiche!
> ...



Du musst schon richtig lesen, 2 Ps3 Spiele von je 100 sFr = 200 sFr + 200 sFr T-shirt + 60-100 sFr Buch = ungefähr 500 sFr.
200 sFr für ein T-shirt? Irgendwie teuer...

Ausserdem ist eine Graka nicht gerade ein sehr persönliches geschenk, worum es schlussendlich bei Weihnachten auch noch geht. 

Ein Duden ist auch kein schlechtes Geschenk, dann kann man mal richtig deutsch lernen. (ist allgemein etwas, jetzt nicht nur gegen eine Person)


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Du musst schon richtig lesen, 2 Ps3 Spiele von je 100 sFr = 200 sFr + 200 sFr T-shirt + 60-100 sFr Buch = ungefähr 500 sFr.
> 200 sFr für ein T-shirt? Irgendwie teuer...
> 
> Ausserdem ist eine Graka nicht gerade ein sehr persönliches geschenk, worum es schlussendlich bei Weihnachten auch noch geht.
> Ein Duden ist auch kein schlechtes Geschenk, dann kann man mal richtig deutsch lernen.




Menschlicher Box sack namens Dalai ist auch nicht Schlecht ?


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist eine Graka nicht gerade ein sehr persönliches geschenk, worum es schlussendlich bei Weihnachten auch noch geht.


*hust*
Naja...
Weihnachten ist mehr ein Fest des geldes und wie die Firmen gut verkaufen können.... naja ist bei allen festen so mittlerweile^^
Und wozu persönliche Geschenke? Sollte ich also einen gefährlichen typen deshalb ne Knarre kaufen?(nicht das ich solche leute kenne, sollte nur als beispiel da stehen)


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

Wir machen keine groß Bescherung mehr. Wir machen das wie Wichteln.

Letztes Jahr hat mein Vater einen DvD-Rückspuler von mir bekommen. So war ich Platz 1 bei dem schrägsten Geschenk knapp vor dem String mit dem Elefantenrüssel vorne ^^-


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Menschlicher Box sack namens Dalai ist auch nicht Schlecht ?


Ich fände da 'nen Duden besser. Insbesondere dir würde er helfen!
Dann könntest du die Rechtschreibung zumindest soweit lernen, dass
man nicht sofort darauf kommt, dass du "pc-freak" aka "tupac2" bist...


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich fände da 'nen Duden besser. Insbesondere dir würde er helfen!
> Dann könntest du die Rechtschreibung zumindest soweit lernen, dass
> man nicht sofort darauf kommt, dass du "pc-freak" aka "tupac2" bist...




steck doch Euer duden da hin wo die sonne nie Hin Scheint!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady bitte was???

Ich überleg mir noch was lustiges, da ich eh ne CD aufnehmen wollte wird die wohl das Geschenk werden...


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. November 2008)

Ich verschenke gleich TempBans wenn ihr so weitermacht. Und zwar bis Weihnachten.


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Wir machen keine groß Bescherung mehr. Wir machen das wie Wichteln.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hat mein Vater einen DvD-Rückspuler von mir bekommen. So war ich Platz 1 bei dem schrägsten Geschenk knapp vor dem String mit dem Elefantenrüssel vorne ^^-



ihr seid ja ne ziemlich lustige familie


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich verschenke gleich TempBans wenn ihr so weitermacht. Und zwar bis Weihnachten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Apropos Duden.. ich hab 3 ausgaben das reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

ich bekomme ne stereoanlage zu weihnachten aba auch nur weil cih im januar noch geburtstag habe und die zählt dann für beides^^

aba ich verschenke meistens eher selbstgemachte sachn an verwandte (brownies kommen immer gut an) das mir sonst auch zu teuer wird^^


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bekomme ne stereoanlage zu weihnachten aba auch nur weil cih im januar noch geburtstag habe und die zählt dann für beides^^
> 
> aba ich verschenke meistens eher selbstgemachte sachn an verwandte (brownies kommen immer gut an) das mir sonst auch zu teuer wird^^




du kriegst auch einen duden


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> du kriegst auch einen duden




Ach was Solle es es bekommen alle einen duden ^^


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ach was Solle es es bekommen alle einen duden ^^



was?


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bekomme ne stereoanlage zu weihnachten aba auch nur weil cih im januar noch geburtstag habe und die zählt dann für beides^^
> 
> aba ich verschenke meistens eher selbstgemachte sachn an verwandte (brownies kommen immer gut an) das mir sonst auch zu teuer wird^^


*erinnerung Nachtschwärmer* Da war doch auch was mit deiner Stereoanlage?

w00t? Zuteuer? was kaufsten du nur?


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *erinnerung Nachtschwärmer* Da war doch auch was mit deiner Stereoanlage?
> 
> w00t? Zuteuer? was kaufsten du nur?



naja hab einfach zu viele verwandte^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja hab einfach zu viele verwandte^^


Du schenkst deiner tante 5. Grades auch was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

ich hät gern konzertkarten für Alter Bridge (ehemals Creed)

naja ich werd aufm Regensburger WEihnachtsmarkt n bissl Kitsch kaufen im Weinladen Wein (is ja auch logisch) vll n paar Blumen, mein kleiner bruder kriegt n kinogutschein mein vater wein und dvds meine mutter das versprechen das ich was für die abschlussprüfung tu und parfüm (wie jedes jahr) tja so SOLLTE ES eig laufen 

aber ich werden wohl wie jedes jahr am 23/24ten panisch durch Regensburg hetzen


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du schenkst deiner tante 5. Grades auch was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope aba mein vater hat 7 geschwister.... und manchen von den cousins schenke ciha cuh was... da kommt ganz schön was zusammen auch wenn man for jeden nur was für 10 euro kauft.. da back ich lieber was oder so


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber ich werden wohl wie jedes jahr am 23/24ten panisch durch Regensburg hetzen




Ich am 24ten ne Stunde Bevor die läden zu machen! XD


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Unser Sohn kriegt zu Weihnachten das hier Rody Hüpfpferd^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgrund dessen damit seine Hüftmuskulatur sowie Wadenmuskulatur aufgebaut wird(für alle eventuellen nachfolgenden Flamer: Mein Sohn hat einen operierten Klumpfuß und aufgrund dessen is seine oben genannte Muskulatur unterentwickelt und muss dem entsprechend gefördert werden)

Und eine Aqua Doodle Malmatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hoffen inständig das ihm das alles gefallen wird^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

mann Dracun ich will auch so ein Hüpfpferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber leider bekomme ich nur ne reise geschenkt eine woche bremen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Unser Sohn kriegt zu Weihnachten das hier Rody Hüpfpferd^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dein sohn is einfach das süßeste das auf buffed gezeigt wird vote dracuns sohn for president <3

soweit mein erinnerungsvermögen mich nicht trügt heißt der damien also alle brüllen
DAMIEN DAMIEN 

fals es mich doch trügt asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

asche auf dein haupt^^

wenn dann bitte RICHTIG

*DAEMIEN*^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mann Dracun ich will auch so ein Hüpfpferd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so teuer sind die net und dat ding hält bis zu 150 kg aus also geld zusammen kratzen und *kaufen kaufen kaufen*^^



----------------
Now playing: Enya - Oiche Chiuin (Chorale)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Realtec (27. November 2008)

Ich bin da nicht ganz so anpruchsvoll *hust* xD

letzten 3 jahre, hab ich perfüm, klamotten, make up,schuhe oder sonstige äußere sachen letztes jahr war mal ne ausnahme, da hab ich n neues terra für meine spinne bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dieses jahr muss das alles warten und ich wünsche mir eine kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich verschenke gern auch perfüm (nur wenns sein muss, weil scheiße teuer), klamotten oder gutscheine.... gehöre also zu den eher unkreatives leuten :/


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> a hab ich n neues terra für meine spinne bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wwwwaasssss fffüüüürrrr neee spinnnnneee *Zitter* ^^^^ iiiicccchhh haaaabbb annngsstttt ^^ sagt nich Vogel spinne ^^ sonst Hol ich den Staubsauger ^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (27. November 2008)

Oh, bei dem Hüpfpferd für Dracuns Sohne kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Auf den Dingern hab ich im Kindergarten schon gesessen. 

Es war nicht alles schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> du kriegst auch einen duden


Du ein Buch um die Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (28. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Physikalische Werte zählen meiner meinung nach mehr als ein Game, an dem man 18 Stunden freude hat, und es dann deinstalliert.






Naarg schrieb:


> Lol Wiederspruch^^
> 
> 
> Die Schweiz ist ein teureres Pflaster... aber 500 SFr für 3 Spiele? 500*0,66 = 330 Euro... wtf?




lass dem Troll...Schurken doch den spass wenn er rumtrollen will der hat wohl zum geburtstag eine Tastatur...abdeckung bekommen womit er jetzt hier rumschreiben kann. nonsens, nontroll. Q.E.D.

@Kronas 
Yaaay...Spore 4 Eva! hätte ich bloss mehr als spore labor basis -________-


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> @Kronas
> Yaaay...Spore 4 Eva! hätte ich bloss mehr als spore labor basis -________-


ich hatte erst spore labor aber ich war so begeistert da kratzte ich das geld zusammen und kaufeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (3. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hatte erst spore labor aber ich war so begeistert da kratzte ich das geld zusammen und kaufeeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch noch 4 Geschenke zomfg und ich bin die unkreativeste Person in ganz Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind jeweils 2 Weibliche Personen um die 40 und 2 Männliche .... denkt nichts falsches -.-^^


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich find der gute alte Gutschein is immer noch das beste Geschenk, das man verschenken kann^^ da kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Deanne (3. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hatte erst spore labor aber ich war so begeistert da kratzte ich das geld zusammen und kaufeeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spore lohnt sich absolut nicht. Die ersten Stunden Spielzeit sind sehr unterhaltsam, aber man kommt sehr schnell vorwärts und irgendwann gibt es dann nichts Neues mehr. Spätestens im Raumfahrt-Zeitalter wird das Spiel sehr, sehr langweilig.


----------



## Rappi (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal!

Hat jemand von euch eine Geschenkidee (bis 5 Euro), die man im Rahmen eines Joule-Clubs (wird hoffentlich so geschrieben) verschenken kann? Es sollte lustig sein und für Männlein und Weiblein passen.

MfG
Rappi


----------

